# Frogs are back



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

theback the frogs are back around my pond in good numbers

so Spring really is just round the corner  

aldra


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

crocuses are flowering, daffs are up and on the way. A bit of sunshine makes all the difference.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Send me a bucket of spawn please Sandra.  

We have tried for years and must have "bred" thousands of frogs, but the little sods never come back.

Can't understand why, as I thought they were supposed to go back to their birthplace to breed - or is that another rural myth? Would have expected a few to come back to daddy though! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Dave

the first lot of spawn we put in the main pond

We were devastated when the fish ate them all

Well I was Albert was indifferent :lol: 

we have a top wildlife pond and that's where the successful spawn was put

And all subsequent spawn is deposited by the frogs

We relie on frogs, for having a house covered with ivy
We need them to eat the young slugs and snails

if you were nearer or in our area 

You are welcome

Sandra


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Daffs down the road are about a foot high. None in our garden, we dug up hundreds last year after daughters Husky decided to eat a few and ended up at the vets. It should snow in March. It has done here 25 of the 27 years that we have lived here
I will be on frog alert and put another airline in our natural pond.
Dave p


----------



## mickandkim (Oct 1, 2011)

Aldra,

We have frogs as well.. the boys are back.. well, they were back 2 weeks ago, pulled a bit of stray material that had been blown into our lower pool, underneath it, was a large frog.. this was in the mild spell before the last cold snap, 

Kim had a walk round the upper pond today and the smaller koi followed her round the edge.. so it must be warming up, .. expect a severe weather warning for the middle of next week.. now that people have mentioned spring.. 

Mick


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

And my batteries got a small positive charge from the solar cells for the first time in months!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Christine

Could that have been due to the frog vibes :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cold weather forecast to return by the end of next week.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Frogs arrived in our pond, yesterday. They'll lay their spawn - then the ducks'll come down and eat it. Never get many tadpoles.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

what a complete joy you are 747   

aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

hey .... don't shoot the messenger, blame the met Office, they are the ones forecasting next weeks weather.

Go and insulate your amphibians ...... and I mean that in a nice way.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Our ponds have frogs that stay around all year. 
They are a joy to watch, but must be very dim. One of the spaniels puts his head right down under the water and carefully takes them out and puts them gently on the lawn.....repeatedly throughout the year. I think he thinks he is saving them from drowning!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

aldra said:


> theback the frogs are back around my pond in good numbers
> 
> so Spring really is just round the corner
> 
> aldra


You really should have added a video to your post as proof Aldra :wink:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

aldra said:


> Could that have been due to the frog vibes :lol: :lol:


I guess it could have been a magic frog.


----------

